# Best 5 & 10 gallon aquariums



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I have read and searched thru this site and found so much valuable information. But I cannot find in ONE spot a List of the best tanks for Betta's. 

1. Who makes the best quality tanks?
2. Who makes the best quality Affordable tanks?
3. Who makes the best tank KITS - that come with everything
in the same box?
4. Is glass the best material to use for a tank? 
5. What are the pro's and con's of using acrylic? 

I saw a Fluval Chi 5 gallon tank that is very nice to look at. Have you had any experience with using it for 1 male Betta?

What are the opinions you have through experience?

Schell


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't really tell you which brand is the best, as I only recently got back into aquatics, but I can tell you that I am pretty happy with my marineland 10g led kit. It came with a tank, hood, led light (with day & moonlight settings), a penguin 100 filter, heater, thermometer, a net and some water conditioning/food samples.

The only downside to the design that I've seen is the openings in the clear plastic that sits under the light, which allows evaporated moisture to rust out the led circuits. I noticed this on day one and fixed the problem with a 3 dollar tube of aquarium silicone.

As for the Acrylic, the upside is that it is lightweight, and is generally seamless. The downside is that it scratches/scuffs up much easier, but it shouldn't be much of a problem with proper care.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's because you will receive 100 different answers to you questions based on different experiences. Every tank will have pros and cons AND there's also the preference of the person to take in consideration. 
If I say that one specific tank is the best that will only be MY opinion according to the tanks I've used with bettas.

I wil tell you that the best filters for bettas are the sponge filters and you will find very little argument here. 
Sponge filters have great filtration and will not harm your bettas fins in any way. 

I like glass tanks because acrylic scratches like mad and after you get tired of looking at the scratches of your tank, you might want to upgrade to glass anyway. I made the mistake of buying acrylic and now all those tanks are used for water preparation because I hate the scratches.
Benefits of acrylic? I know none.

My favorite glass tank is the Mr. Aqua. They are just glass tanks; they do not come with filters or lids but they are beautiful tanks and since I use sponge filters anyway, no matter what tank kit I buy I will get rid of the filter and add the sponge.

You WILL find discussions here about the Fluval Chi. I considered this tank but I read here somewhere that it killed a betta... but you will also hear wonderful reviews. 
I never had one because I went with the Mr Aqua but I didn't like the filter or the lack of lid. 

If you are shopping for a tank, go to amazon and look at the product reviews. It should give you an idea of what other people think of it.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just found this kit - BIO-Wheel LED Aquarium Kit 10 Gallon Kit

But I cannot tell you if it is a sponge filter. So I will look up sponge filters. I think I saw topics about them on this site. 










Gale, this may be the same kit you spoke about?


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

That is the exact same kit, yes. It's NOT a sponge filter.

Beware of ordering online though. I ordered it from the very same site, and a week later it showed up with a big crack in one corner of the tank. I didn't want to deal with the hassle of shipping it back and waiting for a refund/replacement, so I just went to my local Petsmart and picked up a bare 10 gallon tank.

When all was said and done, I ended up paying the same price that petsmart has for the kit. ($72)

EDIT: I'd just like to add that I was a bit worried about the filter intake hurting my betta, and watched closely for the first few days. He has never had a problem around the intake, and is doing very well, but I am still considering putting some sponge around the tip at some point, just in case.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Can I purchase an inexpensive sponge filter or replacement sponge and put that on the filter that comes with the kit? Where and how would you do that?

Thank you.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Aqueon makes a 10 gallon kit that comes with a fluorescent hood, filter, and heater, but it's a HOB/power filter so it'd need to be replaced if you want a sponge filter; Top Fin (Petsmart) has a 5 gallon kit and a 10 gallon kit that comes with a hood and an HOB filter. I personally have a 10 gallon by aqueon (not from a kit) with a fluorescent hood and the Top Fin 10 that's been baffled extensively as well as had a prefilter sponge placed over the intake.

You can purchase a sponge filter or make your own. There's some instructional links on the forum and around the internet if you do a little researching if you go with the latter.  I personally am looking at a sponge filter that's around 10$, but I already have an air pump.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

schell0385 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several people wrote in review that the Chi has severe design issues.

One is the light switch.

The other is the constant sound and evaporation.

One guy in my area sold his a week later bc it annoyed him so much.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Also consider which kind of fin your fish will have.

Long finned bettas tend to enjoy shallow long tanks like the PetCo acrylic bookshelf tank 6.6 gallons.

The Deep Blue 3gallon long tank is I think a perfect shape for a betta, but is smaller than you want. It is difficult to get a stable cycle, so more water changes.

But I totally want that tank! And a gorgeous long-finned red betta to cruise beautifully along inside it!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

For this kind of filter intake you can buy a $2 Fluval intake spoge but you will still have to deal with the filter current which might be too strong for the betta.
With an airpump you would be able to control the filter flow without an ugly filter baffle.
These are the sponge filter I use and recomend: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3954


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

My two favorite tanks are:
Marineland Hex-5
Petco 6.6g Bookshelf (exceptional flow range on filter)

The 6.6 comes with an odd filter that you'll just end up having to cut a foam block into two pieces to use. The filter goes way down to a tiny trickle at lowest speed and has a rounded filtration area that uses either the card and/or hand-cut sponge. The long narrow area, low height, slim space from the wall and fair lighting make it an exceptional tank for a male Betta. My main tips are to raise the light up with a couple pencils so it gets enough air that it won't burn out the $15.00 tubes and get a foam block to cut-to-fit the filtration area so you don't have to buy filters all the time.

The Hex-5 has a bonus that its replacement filter is the same as the Aqua-Clear (Regent/Marineland) Hex-5 that you buy at Walmart. I add just the Fluval pre-filter sponge ($3.00) and put the carbon card in every six weeks. The light that comes with it is fine for plants and the height of the tank is good for most types of smaller aquarium plants. These have notches in the back to secure air-lines and heater cords (to the point that you can just hang the heater over the back!). Never been unhappy with one of these - the bio-wheel does aeration, just check it every day to make sure snails haven't stalled it.

Both of these tanks can use small sponge filters OR be used NPT or substrate-planted tanks. I have one of the 6.6 using a PetMed canister, another using a tripple-flow box and the last using a Fluval C2 filter. (I pre-empted the 6.6 filters for use in medical tanks since they can be made to run at just a trickle)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

it depends on how much $$ you want to spend - if you can afford to get an all in one kit - its alot easier but they can be more $$. I work part time so I get a tank one week, filter the next week and so on. 

I did get the aqueon deluxe kit when it was onsale at petco and a 5 gallon marineland hex. It comes with a bio-wheel filter that is in the hood and a florescent light but no heater. It's nice because it can fit on a desk but I don't really care for the hex shape too much. I still have it but it got busted to hell when I drove out of alaska in January. All thats left is the actual tank and it has a crack near the top. 

acrylic is lighter but is more prone to scratches. glass is heaver but not so easy to scratch.

At some point, I'm gonna get a new 5 Gallon -


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Petco is having the $1 a gallon sale. So grab a 10 gallon or 2 while you can for $10 each. The brand is Aqueon. I talked to a dealer and found out that Aqueon is the same company as All-Glass-Aquariums company. 

The best tank in my opinion is the best tank you can buy for the least amount of money.

As for the lid Just go to your local glass company and have a hood cut from 1/4" glass. Use some 100% GE 1 Silicon and run a thick bead between the seams and spread so it forms 1/8" thick seam for your hinge. Make sure to clean the surface with alcohol. You can find something for the handle and silicone it on as well.

I also use report bindings, same one people here use to make dividers and cut to the dimensions of the edges of the glass and slip them on the glass so that opening and closing the lid does not cause chips, usually happens when you accidentally let go the lid and it slams shut. 

Lighting is your choice. I like the Marineland LEDs with day/night. But you can build your own lights if you want using white rain gutters and basic fluorescent light parts. 

Sponge filters work great but you might not like the constant sound of the airpump. A lot of cheap pumps are loud. I like Marineland biowheel filters. I know the biowheel is not the best biofiltration but if you replace the cartridge with a sponge you get a lot more filtration than other HOBs with sponge replacing the cartridge. Also if you ever have to mess with your sponge to clean it the Biowheel will retain beneficial bacteria and give the sponge time to reseed.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you,
I see the size filter that I need.









Does this attach to the filter that comes with the tank kit, or do I just get rid of the kit filter? Then use this filter on the edge of the tank or do I purchase some kind of motor that this attaches onto?

Vil, is that a picture of your Betta? it is beautiful, what kind is it?
After I get my first Betta - I See You In There - situated and happy go lucky I eventually want to purchase another.

Schell


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Those require an air pump. I hate the sound of air pumps.

I have one of these but modified it to hook up to a small water pump. 

Amazon.com: Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter Fish Tank Air Pump: Pet Supplies 

This is about the cheapest you can get including shipping and it has 2 sponges. The suction cups are pretty good too.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

I looked at the Petco 6.6









It is a nice looking tank and would be fun to watch I See You In There, zipping back and forth. But I am afraid I would be disappointed with acrylic - I know how easy it can scratch.
If I was experienced like you folks, I would buy it piece by piece and put it together....but with my first tank I am tending toward a glass kit. When I become more experienced - my next tank - I will go through all of the articles again and pick individual pieces of equipment to make my own setup. Also, it will probably turn out that as I study more and gain experience, I will start buying equipment (upgrading) piece by piece.
I want to go back and look at the first tank I posted the picture of and verify if it comes with a heater and thermostat. If it does not - a suggestion was made of a heater/thermo that is on Amazon, and it seemed to be a very good quality.

I like the best quality products for the health and happiness of my pets...I may not be able to purchase it all at one time, but eventually I will get there. I like happy animals. I enjoy spending time with them and enjoying our mutual association. It is interesting that I am finding this to be equally true with my Betta buddy - smiles. Who knew that this tiny little life form would bring me such peace and joy? So I would like to get him the best of everything. No doubt, I am putting some of my human feelings onto I See You In There - but - when we have our fishy chats I am convinced he likes the interaction as much as I do.
Smiles & Grins

I appreciate all of the info coming in and find it quite helpful to think about as I make choices.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

schell0385 said:


> I want to go back and look at the first tank I posted the picture of and verify if it comes with a heater and thermostat. If it does not - a suggestion was made of a heater/thermo that is on Amazon, and it seemed to be a very good quality.


If you are referring to the Marineland 10g kit, I can verify that it does have a heater with thermostat. It's kept my tank at a solid 80 F for the past 2 weeks with no adjustments.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

The Mr. Aqua tanks look great - I've considered getting one more than once I just don't know where I'd put it. I've also been looking at the EcoPico which also looks nice (I like the light it comes with) http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+18534+24010&pcatid=24010

I just got one of the 6.6 gallon petco bookshelf tanks and I really like it for what I paid for it ($39) but I am not using the filter it came with (it was bulky, and I had a fluval C2 which was about 1/2" less deep, which made the difference between the tank fitting on my bookshelf or hanging over the edge just a tiny bit). I currently have some guppies and some ADF's in there, but if I move one of my bettas in there I'll have to make a baffle for the filter or use a different filter entirely (I'm considering a small canister so I can push the tank further back on the shelf, which will also give me more options for baffling the outflow).










I'm pretty happy with it overall.. I plan on changing the lights at some point because the included light gets REALLY hot and heats the water - within an hour of the lights coming on the temp hits 80-82. My heater is set to 78 and seems to only come on at night. I did just buy a small fan today to get some air circulation around the light, and the temp has gone down to 78, but it's hard to say if that's because it's a little cooler where I live than average so with a lower room temp the light isn't having as much of an effect, or if the fan is actually helping.

Anyways, as far as filters, on all of my smaller tanks I use Tom's Mini Internal filters and I've used a fluval edge prefilter sponge cut in half and zip tied into the spray bar to baffle the flow.. they work perfectly for bettas that way, there is "some" current but it's definitely not strong. One of my bettas actually likes to park himself under the spray bar when he sleeps.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have only ever used one tank, a 10 gallon kit from walmart. You would need to buy the heater seperately though.
It is $37 online, but $30 in store, includes tank, hood with light & filter. It worked great for me and was very affordable.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquaculture-Home-Starter-Kit-10-Aquarium-1kt-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10312734

I also reccomend this heater because its adjustable & has a thermostat, and its super affordable. I used this as well. 
http://www.amazon.com/ViaAqua-50-Watt-Submersible-Built-In-Thermostat/dp/B005440HLO


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Teeney - you are the one who said the ViaAqua is a good heater. I looked at that one and it does look good.

The tank kit from Dr. Fosters does have a Penguin BIO-Wheel Filtration System ........









Somehow I need to use a (replacement filter sponge?) sponge to place over this filter??
That might even cut down on the flow if it is too strong. I called Fosters and they said this filter can be used on as small as a one gallon tank and did not think it would cause too much waterflow. Now, IF I can adapt a sponge over the part of the filter that is inside the water - will that protect, I See You In There, from any damage?

They also said the heater is adjustable. But I read the specifications and reviews. The spec says this heater is set to 78. The reviews say it is fortunate if it reaches 76.








I am going to replace this heater with the ViaAqua that Teeney recommends. 

I still want to see the Blue Deep 3 gallon tank before I finalize any decisions. I am trying to find it online. If they make a 10 gallon, I would love to research that one too.

All experience, knowledge and resources are greatly appreciated. I continue to be grateful for your expertize. 

Schell


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

OK - I get it - I THINK. There is a difference between and air pump and a water filter. With the sponge filters pictured above I also need to purchase and AIR PUMP & have my water filter.

So what I definitely need to find out is - Can I use the water filter that comes with the kit and use a sponge to cover it so I will not hurt my buddy.

I certainly would appreciate knowing what sponges to purchase and how/where to attach them to the kits water filter.


----------



## Leafygreens (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope someone can help you with the water filter. I'm only familiar with sponge filters. I believe, with a regular filter, you would use some sort of sponge (not an actual sponge filter, they're quite large) to slow down the flow of water from it. You are right that to run a sponge filter, you attach it to an air pump- and then that becomes your sole filtration. The sponge sits in the tank, the air pump is outside it. A tube connecting the two objects pumps air into the sponge, and the bubbles then rise to the top of the tank, sucking debris into the sponge.

I won't tell you what to get as there are so many nice choices, and even if you get a kit, you can always make little alterations if something doesn't work for your betta, but here are the things I ended up getting for mine, and these are all things I've been happy with... 

10 gallon tank (I bought it online from Carolina Biological Supply, because I couldn't find one locally) - http://www.amazon.com/Carolina-Biological-Supply-Company-Aquarium/dp/B005VDO85E 

Sponge filter. That includes...
The sponge itself (the Pro II, which is for up to 20 gallons): http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23702
Airline tubing to connect it to an air pump: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23762
An air pump (the 200 model, which is for up to 20 gallons): http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19779
A check valve to make sure water can't get sucked back into the air pump: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10109
A 2-way gang valve for controlling how much air goes into the filter: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19780
And a small air stone, which sits inside the sponge and makes the bubbles that come out smaller: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8121

I love my sponge filter and once I actually had it, I didn't have any problem setting it up. But reading about them online was pretty confusing and took a lot of extra research. This site helped me understand them:
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/sponge_filtration.html
They're really easy once you actually have everything you need. You pull the bottom off the sponge filter, and stick the airstone into a little piece that sticks out. It's obvious when you see it. Then you put it back together. You take a length of airline tubing and connect it down the sponge filter's tube, and to your air pump (again, there are just little nubs that stick out and you stick the airline into them). You cut the tube in a spot fairly close to the air pump, and stick the check valve there. You cut the tube again at the top of your tank, and attach the gang valve. It makes a lot more sense when you've got it in your hands. Then you've got a filter that will grow tons of good bacteria and doesn't need to be replaced for years.

Heater: Eheim Jager 50watt heater - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23726 
Versa Top - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790
Digital thermometer: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12089


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

You could try this as a pre filter sponge to stretch over the penguin's intake (the bottom of the small pipe that is submersed in the water): http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250

I think I might pick one up myself.

The kit's heater is adjustable. The default setting is 78, I have the knob set to about 82, and my therm reads a constant 80 F.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

The fluval pre-filters fit on most HOB filters 

AFter realizing how simple it was to make baffles for my internal filters as well, I completely cleaned out the three closest Petsmarts of all that they had (not that I bought a lot.. I think I got 8 total).


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

schell0385 said:


> Vil, is that a picture of your Betta? it is beautiful, what kind is it?
> After I get my first Betta - I See You In There - situated and happy go lucky I eventually want to purchase another.
> 
> Schell


Yes, he's mine but I didn't breed him. 
I spawned him with a sister and have about 60 growing; it was a small tank but hopefully will turn out nicely.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

I ordered the Bio Wheel Kit from Fosters. To that I will make adjustments. Get some sponges to fix the filter system. I am excited for it to arrive. I hate seeing my fish in this 1.5 gallon bowl. I am cleaning it out all of the time (50%). Once a week a do a full clean. I am sure it stresses him out - he is a little pale around the head and I think that can be due to stress. I put a teacup inside his bowl to give him a hiding spot. Part of the day I hang a green napkin of 1/2 the bowl to give him a little quiet time. I also sit with him quite a bit as I can work from my laptop where his bowl is located. 
Maybe I am stressing out more than my Betta? LOL. I am a little pale around the face too.

Has anyone used Aqua Glass Pebbles in your tanks mixed with gravel? I bought a package today just to take a peak at them. I will rinse them very well in hot water.......but I do not want any broken glass that he could snuffle up. So I may toss them.

What are your favorite substrates to use?


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have the Top-Fin 5.5 gallon glass tank kit. Perfect size for my male betta.

Got it from PetSmart ... about $35.00

Came with filter + hood with light + water conditioner sample + food sample (was 'flakes' ... bought OmegaOne Super Color Pellets which are better for bettas).

Had to remove filter ... not because of flow issues ... my betta-boy flares like a wild-man at anything dark-colored near his tank :roll:

You can see a pic in my album. I have had the tank for about 3 months now and have had no problems. I am still in the process of decorating it.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just looked at the 5.5 Top Fin tank, and I like it.
I think for my next tank - I only have room for one more - unless I move my bedroom furniture outside and sleep in the backyard, grin- I will take a closer look at that one. It is glass, which I really want and a nice size.

I did not notice what type of light it had. I think with the tank I did order I may need to get a grow lamp for the plants - maybe it will make the cycle happen faster???

I cannot imagine having to keep ISYIT (I See You In There) in his fish bowl for 3 or many more weeks. EEEEK.

I put a heating pad under his tank, a towel on top of that, and set the heat to low and it keeps his tank pretty steady at 85/86. I think he is happier about that. He seems a bit more chipper. 
Although around the chin area he is a bit pale. 

I started looking at the Betta picts to see if that is normal. I will figure out how to post a picture. There sure are some extremely gorgeous Betta's that you folks have. I would love to get one like Vils.

Chat soon.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up some aquarium silicone to seal off the "window" for the LED light. I've seen a number of consumer reviews claiming their light failed after a couple of months due to condensation. It's a cheap and easy fix 

The marineland bio wheel kit comes with an LED light, and I'm not really sure what the stats are on it. There are a number of low light aquatic plants that will do fine regardless. I have some anubias nana in my tank and it's doing great. Definitely plan on expanding the plant life over time.

85/86 seems a little on the hot side. Be careful not to cook him before his new home arrives. :shock:


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

My aquarium came today. It was packed very well in double boxes. I am so excited!!! I know how I will be spending my entire evening......

I will let everyone know when it is setup, and when I get my plants I will take a couple of pictures to share.

Schell


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

WELL & Howdy - unpacked my new aquarium and found out it is acrylic and not glass. The product description on the website at fosters said - GLASS. Monday I will give them a call, and chat with them about that.

So I am looking again - I might splurge and just get









one of these aquariums. They are suppose to be glass. Or I may head back to wallmart and get their basic glass aquarium and by my other stuff piece by piece. Since I have has such great suggestions from you folks, I feel like I have more freedom in choosing quality products without messing up.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

PS - What is the tree in the aquarium....I would love to find a Betta friendly tree.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

The bio wheel 10g kit was acrylic??? That's odd :shock:

It is the marineland one, right? If so, you can just go get a cheap barebones 10g glass tank at walmart or your local petstore and it will fit fine. I had to do that after mine showed up cracked in the box. That's why I've decided to only purchase aquariums in a physical store from now on, even if it costs a bit more.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, Gale.
It sure feels plastic to me.....the box says glass. Maybe it is just thin glass??? I remember the tanks we had as kids - the glass was solid and heavier. 

Maybe I was just expecting heavier glass - but the sides of the tank where it is put together uses aquarium glue.

If it was acrylic, would they make it that way or would it be 1 piece? I am so new at this.....

I think Martinis and setting up aquariums does not work. LOL!
My tank is setup AND my filter is setup ----- But I cannot get the filter to sit correctly on the tank. Goodness me.

The filter tip sits on the bottom glass and the heavy upper part it tooooo TALL to sit nicely on the aquarium back.

Any suggestions? I have taken the filter apart, put it together - again and again. What I would like to do is have another martini, but I do not think that will make the filter fit. Grins!!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Are there sealed seams in the corners where the material is joined? If so that's almost always glass.. if you have rounded corners and no visibly joined and sealed seams then that's typically plastic or acrylic.

IMO, yes tanks used to be more substantial and often did have slightly thicker glass compared to today, however I don't think that always led to a better or stronger tank, they were just heavier. 

The filter should have some kind of leveling thing to attach near the bottom of the outside of the filter to level how it "rests" against the tank. You might have overlooked this piece. Check your filter manual carefully to see if anything was mentioned. Edit, wait, I guess you are saying it's too tall? The intake should be adjustable (just push the strainer tube in further - it may be difficult at first).

That tree pictured above is probably some kind of aquatic moss tied to and growing on driftwood. You can google aquascaping to get more ideas and methods for achieving that... there are also similar decorations you could buy but I'd caution against those because they almsot all come with sharp spikey leaves. With bettas you either want silk plants or softer rounded plastic.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't attach the middle intake or the extension to the filter tube. It is too tall for a 10 gallon tank, so just put the black end intake on the tube to make it fit.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you. 

does the heater get completely submersed under the water? the picture looks like it....but i thought it might be shocking????
GRIN


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

The heater is fully submersable. Minus the plug, ofcourse


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Most fully submersible heaters can be mounted either horizontally or vertically (and some even have a "minimum water level" mark if you wish to mount them like a normal non fully submersible heater) but they typically work best horizontally.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> Most fully submersible heaters can be mounted either horizontally or vertically (and some even have a "minimum water level" mark if you wish to mount them like a normal non fully submersible heater) but they typically work best horizontally.


You should mount it near the bottom horizontally so that when you do your partial water change and forget to unplug the heater you do not have it explode. If the water is no longer removing heat from the heater it will get really hot. When you refill the tank and the cold water touches the heater the glass will crack and your heater will have a melt down when the water touches the electrical parts inside. You and your fish could die. 

Another benefit is heat rises and having it horizontally near the bottom allows the bottom to heat up and slowing rise to the top creating a more even temperature through out the tank.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just to make sure....
If I put the heater toward the bottom mounted horizontally then the electrical cord is also in the water???? So this heater is completely WATER PROOF?


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

schell0385 said:


> Just to make sure....
> If I put the heater toward the bottom mounted horizontally then the electrical cord is also in the water???? So this heater is completely WATER PROOF?


Just verify that the heater says submersible. The cords are water proof as long as you did not damage it.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

I DID IT! With my breath held......I put the heater horizontally at the bottom of my tank....YEA, I am still here..

That first second, though, I swear my heart stopped. Laughing!!!!

I have changed the water two times already. Today my water test kit was to arrive, but I have not seen hide nor hair of it. But since I dumped the entire bottle of fish pellets into the start up water......the smell.....I thought maybe I did it incorrectly and should make water changes. 
What do you think??
I suppose we will not really know until I can test the water.

Eventually, I want to add a fish or two OR some frogs...but I do not want my Betta to eat the frogs.....Our piranha would eat frogs and I just hated it. I love frogs. I also really like shrimp....
it has been mentioned that yellow, glass(?) and another kind of shrimp can go in a betta tank. I am going to look them up and see which shrimp are the easiest to care for.
If I get two frogs, a male and female, will they hatch eggs? I would probably want to get a 5 gal tank for them to be by themselves if that were the case. No doubt ISYIT would eat the tadpoles.


----------



## OhNoLenX (Aug 28, 2012)

schell0385 said:


> I just found this kit - BIO-Wheel LED Aquarium Kit 10 Gallon Kit
> 
> But I cannot tell you if it is a sponge filter. So I will look up sponge filters. I think I saw topics about them on this site.
> 
> ...


I have that exact set up except my tank is a 20 gallon, its a biowheel and filter, makes for a bit of a strong current at the top but my fish have no problems avoiding the current and it aerates the tank amazingly well. I love it.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

I now want to get a 5 gallon tank........I was thinking about a 20 gallon....but I will have to check the measurements....

Ohno, did you need to put a sponge around the filter intake tube? I am going to get some small sponges that were suggested to me...they look like they would slip on perfectly. I am also going to put some sponge over/around the bio-wheel to soften the flow of water. 

I am going to be looking at some 5 gallons. I will post some pictures of what I find.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

I add foam to the intake as a precaution. Even if the fish doesn't get stuck to the filter intake it will damage long fins of bettas if their fins get sucked into the basket slits. 

BTW if your planning to get a bigger tank check petco $1 a gallon sale. Not sure if its still running, the ad said while supplies last. If not wait till they do it again. So far this year they have done it twice.


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you....what a great sale!! I will look online. I do have anything close to me to purchase good products. It is about and hour drive to something like a PetCo. But well worth it for great sales when I need a number of supplies.

INTAKE: do you put the foam outside the intake cage or a small piece just inside it?
I was going to put a piece inside....until I saw these small pieces of foam that fit on the outside. Just like a sock covering. I thought that way the plastic cage is covered too with a soft outside.

What do you think?


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

schell0385 said:


> thank you....what a great sale!! I will look online. I do have anything close to me to purchase good products. It is about and hour drive to something like a PetCo. But well worth it for great sales when I need a number of supplies.
> 
> INTAKE: do you put the foam outside the intake cage or a small piece just inside it?
> I was going to put a piece inside....until I saw these small pieces of foam that fit on the outside. Just like a sock covering. I thought that way the plastic cage is covered too with a soft outside.
> ...


Put the foam on the outside. 

BTW the tanks do not come with lids but you can have some glass cut at Ace and use 100% GE silicon 1 sealer to make the hinge. I made 3 lids for my tanks for less than $18. It would have cost me $23 for just 1 lid. I saved over $48 making my own lids.


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Just called my local Petco. The $1 a gallon starts Sunday down here. I see a few more tanks in my future!!!


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

You GO, bettasaur!!!! I want to look at them too!! 

On making glass lids: does the silicon break off when you lift the lid up and down?? Is that the same stuff they use when putting the glass tanks together?

After the glass is cut, do you need to put anything around the edges? Like the black file holder edges from an office supply store?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

bettasaur said:


> Just called my local Petco. The $1 a gallon starts Sunday down here. I see a few more tanks in my future!!!


Really? I thought the last one just ended on the 22nd!


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> Really? I thought the last one just ended on the 22nd!



The sale might be regional so they can handle the distribution. I know I'm in the Pacific NW and just last weekend the sale was still going. If anything the tag said while supplies last. 


As far as the glass lid. The glass that is freshly cut can be sharp and cut you. Get a sharpening stone and run it 2 or 3 passes over each edge in one continuous stroke. You want to just slightly remove any sharpness on each edge. Do not run the stone flush with the side of the glass you will have to do the top and bottom edge of each side of the glass about 45* angle from the big flat surfaces. I recommend doing this outside with some running water spilling over the glass while you do it or do it in a baby bathtub or other type of long container with water. You do not want to breath in glass dust. 


What you do is put some masking tape about 1/4" to 1/2" from the edge of the glass to make a clean straight edge. Do this on both pieces of glass on the sides that will be touching each other. 

Flip the two pieces of glass over and put them together. Take 2 pieces of tape and tape the two pieces of glass together. Make sure they are lined up on the sides and both edges are touching tightly. Do not make a gap. Flip the glass over. so the tape with the long pieces of masking tape are now on top again. 

Run a thick bead of 100% GE 1 silicon sealer along the groove of the two pieces of glass. Once your bead is laid down the entire length of the glass take your index and middle finger and put them together. Make sure your tips of your finger are even. Your middle finger will probably have to be bent a little. This will form a small V same between your fingers. Place the V that forms on top of the silicon bead and slowly pull your hand across the seam till you reach the other end. The tape will be your guide. After your done you should have a nice bead that is smooth in the center of your seam. Your fingers should have also spread a thin layer of silicon on either side of this bead. You can now pull the two pieces of masking tape off and notice that a nice crisp line is formed in the silicon. Leave the glass alone for 24 hrs. 

Remove the tape on the bottom of the lid and flex the lid on the new hinge. It should be pretty tight. You have two options. You can slowly work the hinge open and close till it loosens up or you can flip the lid open till you get some resistance. Using a razor run it along the underside of the lid and gently run it across the entire length of the lid. Do not push it into the silicon you just want to graze it slightly. If you do it right it may take a couple of light passes but the lid should open so that it can lay on top of the other piece of glass. I find the first method works but the hinge will not last as long. 

Yea I use black report binders for the edges so that the glass doesn't chip easily. This will require you to cut your glass slightly smaller than the actual dimensions. I also cut one of the binding clips so that one side of the binding is missing I slip this under another binding clip that attached to the glass and apply some super glue to hold the two pieces together. This is my handle to open the lid.


----------

